# Hey, Im arjanle



## arjanle (Jun 17, 2007)

Im a student. Find these critters fascinating. Just moved to orange county.


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome! I was a student just a few days ago. My graduation ceremony is today in 2.5 hours. :wink:


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## athicks (Jun 17, 2007)

Awesome! I am from Orange County as well! I grew up in Pasadena.


----------



## Asa (Jun 17, 2007)

Short and sweet. Hi.


----------



## spawn (Jun 17, 2007)

Yohoho.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 18, 2007)

Welcome arjanle


----------

